# Hymn on Adoption?



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2012)

I also posted this question on Facebook. This coming Lord's Day, I'm preaching on Roman 8:14-17 and looking at the doctrine of adoption. I need a closing hymn (or psalm) that relates to that doctrine.

Two suggestions have been given to me: Thomas Binney's 'Eternal light!' and Fanny Crosby's 'Adopted.' I am not familiar with either one, and neither is in our hymnal (it's not a very good hymnal). We also use the recently published new ARP Psalter (which is an abridged RPCNA psalter combined with some of the old ARP Bible Songs). A psalm that relates to the doctrine might be useful, but I am drawing a blank.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 6, 2012)

Tim, The Trinity Hymnal has one by Isaac Watts under that category. The first line reads "Behold th'amazing gift of love The Father hath bestowed, On us, the sinful sons of men, To call us sons of God"


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Feb 6, 2012)

Psalm 68


3 But let the righteous be glad:
let them before God's sight
Be very joyful; yea, let them
rejoice with all their might.

4 To God sing, to his name sing praise;
extol him with your voice,
That rides on heav'n, by his name Jah,
before his face rejoice.

5 Because the Lord a father is
unto the fatherless;
God is the widow's judge, within
his place of holiness.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

See also Psalm 103


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 6, 2012)

You can't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## MW (Feb 6, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Psalm 68
> See also Psalm 103



Excellent suggestions. Also Ps. 89:26-34, "Thou art my Father, he shall cry...," is echoed in "Abba, Father."


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> See also Psalm 103



I think I am going to go with this one (Psalm 103B -- "Bless the LORD, My Soul").


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Tim, The Trinity Hymnal has one by Isaac Watts under that category. The first line reads "Behold th'amazing gift of love The Father hath bestowed, On us, the sinful sons of men, To call us sons of God"



Jonathan Hunt also recommended this one to me via Facebook, but alas, it is not in our hymnal (as I said, it is not a very good hymnal).


----------

